# Advice for the hardgainer - VIDEO



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

These guys are ****ing hilarious and give good advice!


----------



## deemann (Jun 25, 2010)

pair of mouths ha


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Theres no video?


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Hmm 45mins max in the gym? I work out for atleast an hour, wonder if they are right


----------



## Threepwood (Nov 12, 2009)

Although funny, it is good advice !

Nice post m8


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

30 mins in the gym?? video is defo over exaggerated if hardgainers even eat 4,000 cals they will grow never mind 5 pizzas, The main mistake hardgainers make is they think they are eating alot but once they write down what they have eated it is nothing, i dont really agree with the training style 2 sets per bodypart? how is it meant to grow


----------

